# How do I ignore my dog's bad behavior (Jumping/begging) if I'm sitting down myself?



## Johnboy (Mar 6, 2013)

My newly adopted female German Shepherd (roughly 2 years old) has been well behaved for the most part, but she loves jumping up when she's excited, and she begs (she's never been given scraps). Ignoring these behaviors works and she stops doing it, but the problem is when myself or others are sitting on a couch. My roommate and guests like to eat on TV trays, which are right at her head level and you can't simply turn your back to ignore her when you're sitting on a couch. So how do I discourage jumping and begging without physically pushing her away while sitting down?


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Those times when you can't ignore a negative behavior, redirection comes in handy. She just needs an alternate assignment or task. 

I tell my rescues "go to bed" when they get in my face on the couch. I think the official command is more like "place." Doesn't matter as long as you're consistent.

My newly adopted dogs get crated during my mealtimes...

Next, they wear a leash around the house for a while. Go to bed means I have to get up and use the leash and place them there the first few times, but they get it soon enough.

Good luck!


----------



## Johnboy (Mar 6, 2013)

I will teach her a "Go to bed" command then. Thank you for your help!


----------



## BlackandTanforLife (Jan 14, 2013)

Johnboy said:


> I will teach her a "Go to bed" command then. Thank you for your help!


As long as 'go to bed' doesn't mean 'go to sleep, see you in the morning' as well.

I've always used 'platz' [in your place], which in my training meant 'lie down and relax'.

There are three variations of a down stay I use. Stay means don't move until I am at your right side and release you, Wait means don't move until you get another command from me and platz, as I said, lay down and chill out.

Start with a down and work on the variations you want to use, very consistently, and they will pick up on what you want from them.

Practice every day - praise, praise and praise some more when they get it right and you'll have them doing it reliably in no time.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I teach new fosters to sit to be pet -- no attention from me until they are sitting. 

It helps them channel that desperation for attention into a desired behavior. It takes a while with some of them, but they do get it--my current one after several weeks is at the point now that she runs up to me full of excitement then drops her butt to the ground and wags her tail happily, as she knows she's going to get attention for doing the right thing and she _loves _being praised for it.

Once this behavior is instilled, it keeps the dog from jumping on us on the couch or while we're sitting watching TV (or snacking in front of the TV too).


----------

